# Medical City Clark - When Will It Open?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas on when the new Medical City will open in Clark?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I just found out today that this hospital is up and operational. 

A friend of mine's wife had to stay the night the other day and he said that it was very good.


----------

